# fluval c02 88 system



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

have anyone tried this product? and what do you think about it

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378121399/p17624678.html


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been using it for about a month now and I'm generally happy with it so far. It's still on its first cartridge (at a rate of 1.5 bubbles per second). It's given me a stable bubble rate and the quality of the regulator seems quite good.

If you're interested, since I'm selling mine, I can offer it to you for $60. I originally bought it from Pets and Ponds for that price in your link. Besides the regulator and the cartridge, all the other accessories are unused. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

cheap in the short run .. long run though could get a bit expensive

also the reviews I've read were horrible .. just my 2 cents


----------

